# Petsmart Plants, gel base



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

U rinsed it under water? I've bought a couple plants from petsmart and the gel came off under facet water and a little rubbing. The plants never melted and have since took off. I was actually impressed by these gel plants


----------



## Axelrod12 (Jun 28, 2013)

tattooedfool83 said:


> U rinsed it under water? I've bought a couple plants from petsmart and the gel came off under facet water and a little rubbing. The plants never melted and have since took off. I was actually impressed by these gel plants


Yup, most came off but the root system still has some encased over it. I've heard mostly good things about them and for the price I feel I got a decent amount of undulata.


----------



## Metallica89 (Oct 4, 2013)

I planted some P. helferi from petsmart in my fluval ebi aquarium with some leftover medium from the package and non of the shrimp were affected. The jell that plants are being bath in is a growing medium that mostly consists of nutrients and agar.


----------



## Dobie Swift (Sep 21, 2013)

I planted some dwarf hairgrass that came in the "gel packaging" from PetSmart. It is doing well despite my light being a little lower than optimal. It's been in my tank for exactly 2 weeks today and I am seeing visible spreading. I pulled one small plug out to check for runners and was surprised to find a nice cluster of runners 1" or more long.

Today I bought some bocopa and had no trouble rinsing all the gel off.


----------



## Terminalance (Oct 31, 2013)

The gel is water based so it won't harm your aquarium.


----------

